# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware HS N°3 est disponible

## Doc TB

Vous nous l'avez demandé à cor et à cri, la voici : la nouvelle édition "2015" de notre guide de montage ultime débarque en kiosque ! Réactualisée avec les derniers composants et remaniée pour y intégrer encore plus d'informations, elle vous permettra de vous jeter dans le grand bain pour monter votre PC.
 -
_Le PC idéal, le plus adapté aux besoins de l'utilisateur, celui qui offre les meilleures performances pour le meilleur prix, est forcément un modèle entièrement personnalisé. Dans Canard PC Hardware, nous proposons depuis bientôt six ans une analyse détaillée et sans concession d'un grand nombre de composants. Nous recherchons en priorité le rapport qualité/ prix – et pas uniquement les performances brutes – afin que toutes les bourses puissent s'y retrouver. Mais passée l'étape cruciale du choix, encore faut-il assembler tous ces éléments afin d'en faire une machine fonctionnelle. Certains de nos lecteurs hésitent encore à sauter le pas, souvent par peur d'échouer à cause d'un hypothétique manque de savoir-faire technique. Pourtant, monter un PC aujourd'hui est (presque) un jeu d'enfant. Il suffit de disposer d'un guide didactique qui reprenne, en images, toutes les étapes de l'assemblage pour être certain de ne pas se tromper. Coup de bol : ce guide, vous le tenez dans les mains ! Deux ans après le succès de notre premier hors-série dédié au montage (en rupture de stock quelques mois après sa sortie), nous avons décidé de vous en proposer une nouvelle édition, remise au goût du jour. Celle-ci intègre tous les derniers composants comme le LGA2011-3, la DDR4 ou les SSD au format M.2 et reprend les multiples annexes de son prédécesseur en y apportant de nombreuses améliorations. Prêt à vous lancer ? Partez !_

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## SuperLowl

Excellente nouvelle ! Une simple réimpression du n°1 aurait déjà été super, mais là c'est du caviar. Hâte d'y mettre les mains dessus.

----------


## natijah

Énorme!  :B):  Je pense que ePresse.fr va me voir très bientôt.

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

très bien! un must-have, comme on dit :D

----------


## ducon

Eh ho, j’ai besoin d’un lecteur optique, ça me sert à copier les dixes que j’achète.
Et puis j’ai toujours mon lecteur de disquettes.

----------


## bambibreizh

Autant trouver un Humaoïde ou le #22 de CPC HW ou les 2 dernier CPC est possible à la gare Saint Lazare de Paris, autant ce hors série est encore indisponible... Tristesse !

----------


## Graouu

La même à Bibliothèque François Miterrand, rien en kiosque pour le moment. Par contre vu numéro petit format de Humanoïde.  ::):

----------


## LtBlight

Pas vu de HS 3 à la Gare de la Part Dieu à Lyon.  ::sad::

----------


## SagardLeBarbare

Y aura t'il dans ce hors série des nouvelles de l'alim LDLC BQ 660+ ? Dans le dernier numéro de CPC HW il était annoncé un test dans le numéro suivant... et j'attends la confirmation qu'elle est digne de ses petites sœurs pour acheter la mienne  ::huh:: 

Sauf que là ça urge, alors si elle est conseillée dans le guide d'achat ça me suffira comme "feu vert" et j'aurai tout le temps de lire les tests plus tard  :;):

----------


## ducon

C’est un hors série… donc non.

----------


## SagardLeBarbare

> C’est un hors série… donc non.


snif, j'espérais que le guide d'achat soit présent, même pour un hors série :-(

----------


## bambibreizh

Ca y est je l'ai trouvé !
En grande quantité dispo à St Lazare Paris dans le relay côté quai 1/2/3/4

----------


## tahiti

j'ai  :;): 
super, du moins a mon niveau (internet, mutlmedia, film, music et c'est tout)
c'est MA BIBLE
je suis un vieux con presque aussi vieux que mes PC ou le contraire (recuperés a droite a gauche) datant entre 5 et 7 ans
et donc les composants essaient de suivre et j'ai pas l'intention d'investir, mais je m'adapte quand meme
comme je monte des config pour les collegues débutants sur la micro (aussi vieux que moi, et donc têtus: "Ouais dans ton bouquin y zont dit que ...."), generalement en low cost la page 06 "guide d'achat" processeur, m'a fait fliper: quoi "il faut fuir a toute jambe tans ils sont loin des standard 2015": entre autres les AMD sur socket AM1
dommage, je perd des "clients" qui n'osent pas faire le pas pour se lancer dans l'aventure du NET .... apprendre avant d'investir c'est mieux non ?
mais j'ai pas dit mon dernier mot je viens de monter pour madame une Asrock AM1B avec CPU sempron dans un mini boitier et ça tourne du tonnerre avec un SSD de 64go et 2 barrettes DDR3 2go

merci encore pour la reedition

----------


## grolila

Je le recherche toujours mais je ne désespère pas :-)

----------


## lllnrv

pour info il est dispo à la gare de l'Est pour les parisiens ou ceux qui y passe.

----------


## Keyroh234

Toujours de bons magazines mais de plus en plus chers :/
A ce rythme là, on atteindra bientôt les 10€ / magazine  ::(:

----------

